# Centerfire at night



## Arnybpt_archer (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey just wondering I heard that the state may have passed the ok for use to use centerfires for at night is this true?? Thanks


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I heard they passed it but don't know if it has taken affect yet.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

Arnybpt_archer said:


> Hey just wondering I heard that the state may have passed the ok for use to use centerfires for at night is this true?? Thanks


Yes it is legal now. Also already took effect. I have been out there after them with my centerfire already.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes it has passed and effective. .269 and smaller. Private land only in the shot gun zone of southern Michigan. There is another thread that has more details.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

.269 caliber or smaller on Private land only in the shotgun zone. Private and state in the rifle zone. No state parks or rec areas.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

Took effect December 8 I believe. Go to the DNR website it is in there.


----------



## rlr (Mar 16, 2013)

San V. Sasse said:


> Took effect December 8 I believe. Go to the DNR website it is in there.





Arnybpt_archer said:


> Hey just wondering I heard that the state may have passed the ok for use to use centerfires for at night is this true?? Thanks


----------



## rlr (Mar 16, 2013)

I was told by a friend that it is only valid if using night vision equipment on your firearm. I should have read the regs closer before going out with my .243 and red shooting light.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

rlr said:


> I was told by a friend that it is only valid if using night vision equipment on your firearm. I should have read the regs closer before going out with my .243 and red shooting light.


Your saying you can't you use a red light? Not true if that's the case.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

rlr said:


> I was told by a friend that it is only valid if using night vision equipment on your firearm. I should have read the regs closer before going out with my .243 and red shooting light.


You DO NOT need night vision. You may use red lights


----------



## spznation (Oct 19, 2011)

Fishman95 said:


> You DO NOT need night vision. You may use red lights












This is from the conservation order as posted by the DNR. Sure reads like you have to have at least gen2 to use centerfire at night. This is the same document I showed rlr.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

spznation said:


> This is from the conservation order as posted by the DNR. Sure reads like you have to have at least gen2 to use centerfire at night. This is the same document I showed rlr.


That was a proposed rule. It changed


----------



## spznation (Oct 19, 2011)

The section I posted is from the signed order. I can't find anything on DNRs website which references a different document. Am I missing a link? Where did you find this change?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

As passed, released Dec 9th 2016


----------



## spznation (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting that. I wonder why the one I downloaded is still linked from the DNR website?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

There is so much confusion on all points with this and the DNR. If you go to our page Michigan Predator Hunters for Centerfire at night on fb you can see the vote live when I recorded it.


----------



## spznation (Oct 19, 2011)

Excellent thank you for the correction and the effort to help in its passing.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

No problem, they made it so complicated we're just trying to keep people out of trouble.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

.


----------

